

Pre-launch promotion in numbers, part 1 - latitude
http://swapped.tumblr.com/post/22485539186/pre-launch-promotion-in-numbers-part-1

======
dave1619
Good post. How did you promote on Dribbble and Forsst? And what was the
cost/subscriber?

~~~
latitude
I have over 1000 followers on Dribbble, and people there are typically
supportive of others launching things, so that helped too.

On Forrst, I used the promoted post option ($40 for 2000 impressions), but it
didn't seem to matter much, because it started generating referrals after the
promotion expired. And generally speaking what you want on Forrst is for your
post to be upvoted by Kyle (the founder), because everyone is following him by
default and his upvote makes your post show up in pretty much everyone's feed.

------
huhtenberg
I had the same experience with SU. Never again.

~~~
teuobk
Indeed, I've had similar poor results from SU's paid discovery.

On the other hand, I've had great traffic from SU's organic stumbles. Too bad
I can't really control those.

